# Repticon Tampa,FL June 27th & 28th 2009



## Paul G

Anybody going? 
I'd like to go but not sure if I will have the time. 

Florida International Reptile Show Tampa Main Page

Bill Schwinn is going to be there with all his dart frogs, tree frogs, and other pretties.


----------



## dom

i have to work both days so none for me


----------



## Paul G

See everybody bright and early. I'm very thankful for energy drinks.


----------



## RecycledAgain

So.....? what did we see? Or more inportantly what did we buy? lol

Dan


----------



## Paul G

Ok....sorry for the late reply and bad pics. I hate cell cams but at least you can get an idea. All the pics are from Bill Schwinn's table. 

Azureus & Cobalt Tincs

















Patricia & Citronella Tincs









Brazilian Yellow Head Tincs









Yellowback and Lorenzo Tincs

















Regina Tincs









Panamanian Mooning Frogs (also called d. auratus) {G&B and Bronzes}

















Red Eyed Tree Frog doing what they do best....sleeping.









dendrobates schwinnatucus


----------



## Paul G

RecycledAgain said:


> So.....? what did we see? Or more inportantly what did we buy? lol
> 
> Dan


I purchased a proven pair of Powder Blues from Bill Schwinn. Hes the only vendor who had PDFs at the entire show. Also picked up subterranean termites from Glades Herps' table.

For those of you that like other amphibians....
HUGE White's Tree Frogs, WC Red eyes, WC Phyllomedusa sauvagii, WC Guattata toads (Very Nice!), Lots 'o' pacmans, budgetts, and Pyxies as usual, Aussie White Lips, Beat up Big Eyed Tree Frogs (eek!), Marbled Sallys, CA Newts, Lot of vendors with Kweichow Crocodile Newts (Tylototriton kweichowensis) very very cool.
No Mantellas. =(


----------

